# Broke my transverse process in my back



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Temperature and wax are the reasons I've seen. Warm temps makes boxes like glue and so does fresh wax on your board. Everytime I hit a box I plan on it being grippy so that its not a surprise.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, it was cold. 15 degrees or so. 

But, I did wax my board at home before I went out. So, that was probably it. However, I'm still surprised since I was snowboarding for a couple hours before hitting that particular box.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your back. I'm thankful that it is better than originally thought. Your story of getting to the car reminded me of doing the same thing after knocking myself out...yeah, we are a thick headed bunch 

Box traction is a complete mystery to me. I know for certain that mud snow (what I call our local man made stuff when it is melting) and warm temps make both white and black top boxes sticky. I know that boxes get fast when it was warm during the day and freezes at night. Some snow on them makes them fast too. Every other time the stick factor seems completely random.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Well, it was cold. 15 degrees or so.
> 
> But, I did wax my board at home before I went out. So, that was probably it. However, I'm still surprised since I was snowboarding for a couple hours before hitting that particular box.


You check out the box for any screws that may have backed out? Check your edges and board base. 

I have seen vail have to pay some hefty medical bills because of stuff like this....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Take it easy, rest and heal up...and don't get hooked on the heroin and porn while you are just sitting there. 0

Vibes!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

d2cycles said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your back. I'm thankful that it is better than originally thought. Your story of getting to the car reminded me of doing the same thing after knocking myself out...yeah, we are a thick headed bunch
> 
> Box traction is a complete mystery to me. I know for certain that mud snow (what I call our local man made stuff when it is melting) and warm temps make both white and black top boxes sticky. I know that boxes get fast when it was warm during the day and freezes at night. Some snow on them makes them fast too. Every other time the stick factor seems completely random.


dude, i know. i wasn't dead, so I forced myself to get up. 

the box up top was sticky, second box was just fine, 3rd box that wrecked me was REALLY sticky. I just don't understand. 



Argo said:


> You check out the box for any screws that may have backed out? Check your edges and board base.
> 
> I have seen vail have to pay some hefty medical bills because of stuff like this....


board and edges looked good. i don't think I hit any screws. 

i stopped dead in my tracks. never experienced anything like it. 



wrathfuldeity said:


> Take it easy, rest and heal up...and don't get hooked on the heroin and porn while you are just sitting there. 0
> 
> Vibes!


thanks man! I appreciate it.

i turned down the pain pills. i would have probably wanted to sell them to buy more boards, haha.


----------



## heikis (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your injury.
I assume you did not wear back protection? If not then are you considering one now? Or would it have helped in your situation?
I am new to the sports and I'm not sure if I should get myself some back protection for the unexpected.. 

heal well!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear man. Guessing this was at AV? They're boxes just suck. No idea why or what's involved in maintaining them, but I've narrowly avoided the same situation enough times there to just stay off them. I've hit some sticky boxes before, but nothing as consistently bad as what I've seen there.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jesus Matt, glad to hear you didn't rupture that L3, sorry about the fracture. I gotta say, that the story is well written, I had to chuckle and some of the same stupid decisions I've made ("if you're gonna be dumb, you better be tough"). Heal up, it looks like the weather is going to end our season prematurely anyway.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Probably a few months for that sucker to feel well. Then a few months to build the core strength back. Bummer for sure. Come do some summer shred at hood, about 50/day. I'd come by mid July to get the best conditions though in the public park....

Glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

heikis said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury.
> I assume you did not wear back protection? If not then are you considering one now? Or would it have helped in your situation?
> I am new to the sports and I'm not sure if I should get myself some back protection for the unexpected..
> 
> heal well!


thanks dude! never wore back protection. Just a helmet. 

I had slam shorts when I rode park religiously. This was such a freak thing that should not have happened. but of course, having that protection is for those circumstances. 

I think working out helped my situation. I've been a gym rat for a while, and I think having that foundation in my back really saved me. 



Brewtown said:


> Sorry to hear man. Guessing this was at AV? They're boxes just suck. No idea why or what's involved in maintaining them, but I've narrowly avoided the same situation enough times there to just stay off them. I've hit some sticky boxes before, but nothing as consistently bad as what I've seen there.


yeah dude, at AV. I really don't want to see anyone else get hurt. 

I'm definitely staying away from their boxes from here on out. 

Sucks we didn't get to ride this year. 



Deacon said:


> Jesus Matt, glad to hear you didn't rupture that L3, sorry about the fracture. I gotta say, that the story is well written, I had to chuckle and some of the same stupid decisions I've made ("if you're gonna be dumb, you better be tough"). Heal up, it looks like the weather is going to end our season prematurely anyway.


Yeah, not too worried about it given the shit weather. Really sucks thinking about it, but I'm just glad I'm not done forever. 

As with Brewtown, sucks we didn't get to ride together this season. 

I hope you guys can still get out a bunch this season yet!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Well... that's the cue: move awest and ride pow.

Heal fast!
Do what the doctors say. Then ease into mild activity as soon as you can, so your muscles stay toned. Maybe swimming?

Sad to hear. Good luck man


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I'm done for the season after breaking a piece in my back this past Friday.
> 
> *I told myself it was the last run of the day. The last feature of the run, ….*


Unfortunately, _This_ was your biggest mistake! I learned my first two days on a board,… *NEVER,...* _NEVERNEVERNEVER*EVER*_, tell yourself, "One last run,…!" :huh: Don't even *think* it! If you do, tell yourself you're going to do several more & then just walk away after a random number,..! >

Saying or even just thinking those words? It always ends badly! 

Vibes man,.. Obviously, I know how you feel! :blink:




Deacon said:


> ….I gotta say, that the story is well written, I had to chuckle and some of the same stupid decisions I've made (*"if you're gonna be dumb, you better be tough"*). Heal up, it looks like the weather is going to end our season prematurely anyway.


:lol: That's awesome!! :laugh: Guess I'm a might tougher than I thought!! >


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If it was the tranny from Sunny, I give you a pass.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Ouch man. Get better soon. :wink:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

It's always that "last run of the day"... :|
Glad it wasn't any worse than it could've been.
Heal up and come back stronger!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn that sucks to hear... 

... But it also gives me the motivation i needed to go out and get that back protector. Until now i had assumed they were more to stop you scorpioning or tacoing yourself on a rail, but a broken bone after a tamedog is not what i want to read (especially since I have been practicing them a bit lately).

You are a far more stubborn man than i could be. I would have been asking from ski patrol from where i fell if i felt my back was in pain. Though it sort of reminds me of when i broke my collarbone on the 50 footer but still got up and put my arms up in an "X" sign to tell the next rider not to drop in until i had collected my dropped gopro (yes, stupid decision, but great video evidence of the stupidity).

Hope it all heals well, I bet the fact that it will hinder your gym training is probably almost as annoying as the fact it ended your season


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Btw, i always approach go for a tail press on boxes i havent ridden before. Less Stickiness since only half your board is on it and also the leaned back stance gives you the chance to survive if it is sticky


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Just talked to a guy at work and told me a story about him doing the exact same thing. Then his son did. Both noticed curly q's hanging off the base of their board...Turns out a screw was bent up and over. He said there were pieces of plastic all over the ground beside the box! He put up bamboo sticks to keep other people from going over it and told the resort...they acted like they knew about it and NBD WTF! I'm thinking they're pretty damn lucky they didn't get hurt worse from it. 

It sounds like this wasn't the cause of your crash, but just wanted to share, what a shitty thing to happen! Makes me want to check that shit out before I go over them again!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Shit dude!!!!! :surprise:

Hope all heals well!!!!!


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

That sucks. get better soon. Yeah, walking on it definitely didn't help. Good thing you had a helmet on.


----------

